# Flickr (Yahoo) finally sold ... to Verizon for $4.8 Billion



## astroNikon (Jul 24, 2016)

Looks like the auction is finally finalized .. for as much as yahoo tried to squeeze out of it to pay for their CEO's golden parachute.

Verizon agrees to $4.8 billion deal to buy Yahoo


----------



## Overread (Jul 25, 2016)

Billions - its funny to think that out of that 4.8 billion they could give over half the worlds population a million but instead bought an online photo host company. The world is a strange place. 


Still hopeful that this means flickr will continue! I don't really fancy having to move everything (though I'm now dreading the eventual impending interface changes that will come)


----------



## snowbear (Jul 25, 2016)

Overread said:


> Billions - its funny to think that out of that 4.8 billion they could give over half the worlds population a million but instead bought an online photo host company. The world is a strange place.
> 
> 
> Still hopeful that this means flickr will continue! I don't really fancy having to move everything (though I'm now dreading the eventual impending interface changes that will come)


And the bundled options - photo & phone.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 25, 2016)

Overread said:


> Billions - its funny to think that out of that 4.8 billion they could give over half the worlds population a million but instead bought an online photo host company. The world is a strange place.



???

How would that make them more money?


and also: ???!!!!????!!!!????!!!!

I think you need to brush up on your simple math:

7.4 billion people / 2 = 3.7 billion people

$4,800,000,000 / 3,700,000,000 = $1.30 to half the world's population.  *1.3 DOLLARS.*

if you wanted to give half the world's population $1,000,000, you would first need $3,700,000,000,000,000.

I *think* that's $3.7 Quintillion.




I think someone needs some coffee and/or bacon...


----------



## Overread (Jul 25, 2016)

Possible possible - although I was sure a billion was a million million but then that might be the old billion or the old UK billion or something


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 25, 2016)

The only good of this is my cell provider is Verizon.
So at least I'm already on the "inside" of having a free service like Flickr, maybe.
But now that they have the whole thing, I'm sure they are going to sell portions of it that they don't want.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 25, 2016)

Nah Verizon has been buying up stuff all over the place.  They bought AOL not too long ago and didn't finally put it out of its misery...


----------



## tirediron (Jul 25, 2016)

Overread said:


> Possible possible - although I was sure a billion was a million million but then that might be the old billion or the old UK billion or something


A "million million" was commonly referred to as a billion in most Commonwealth countries, but the "thousand million" has now become the accepted, world-wide standard.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 25, 2016)

I will take the $1.30


----------



## snowbear (Jul 25, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Billions - its funny to think that out of that 4.8 billion they could give over half the worlds population a million but instead bought an online photo host company. The world is a strange place.
> ...





Overread said:


> Possible possible - although I was sure a billion was a million million but then that might be the old billion or the old UK billion or something





tirediron said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Possible possible - although I was sure a billion was a million million but then that might be the old billion or the old UK billion or something
> ...



How about a nice,generic term: crap-load (or diaper-load, etc)


----------



## Braineack (Jul 25, 2016)

snowbear said:


> How about a nice,generic term: crap-load (or diaper-load, etc)



I went straight up dictionary:

Names of large numbers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 26, 2016)

better yet, invest in a zombie holding company ==> Yahoo leaves behind $30 billion ‘company’ that does nothing


----------



## table1349 (Jul 26, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> better yet, invest in a zombie holding company ==> Yahoo leaves behind $30 billion ‘company’ that does nothing


I didn't know Yahoo owned Congress. That explains a lot.    Thanks for the article, very informative.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 26, 2016)

I hope Verizon will lower their prices since they acquired yahoo.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks like Yahoo Messenger is getting chopped and shut off this Friday
Yahoo Messenger’s Farewell Sad News to Traders, a Boon to Competitors


----------



## Overread (Aug 5, 2016)

Honestly I'm not surprised - heck I don't even know anyone that still uses Yahoo Messenger. Then again I know Yahoo was big in its day and managed to have a somewhat cult following for some of its services with those who'd grown used to it and not moved on. 

Still not surprising considering how Skype and Facebook have grown to dominate that area


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 5, 2016)

Overread said:


> Honestly I'm not surprised - heck I don't even know anyone that still uses Yahoo Messenger. Then again I know Yahoo was big in its day and managed to have a somewhat cult following for some of its services with those who'd grown used to it and not moved on.
> 
> Still not surprising considering how Skype and Facebook have grown to dominate that area



Guess what....  I met my Wifey in a Yahoo chat room and we lived in that and messenger until she finally moved down from Canada.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 5, 2016)

I used to use yahoo's messenger a lot.  It was an app installed in my computer.  It was very convenience for email alerts and chatting yahoo members online.  Until I have Windows 64 bit.  The yahoo messenger doesn't support it anymore.  I don't know why, but that might be losing popularity.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2016)

On another note, time to change my Yahoo password ==> Yahoo to admit to data breach affecting hundreds of millions of users: report


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2016)

==> Data of 200 Million Yahoo Users Pops Up for Sale on the Dark Web


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2016)

Flickr "Marketplace" licensing program is shutting down ==> Flickr is shutting down Marketplace, its commercial photo licensing program


----------

